# Team USA has 3 hugh weakness



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. unable to integrated as a team offensively; rely on individual; does not look like a team;

2. unable to defend new style 1-3-1; can defend 2-3; Defense = BIG F

3. unable to drive the ball to the rim; rely too much outside.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hugh Hefner is their weakness?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

1. Chris Paul's defense.
2. Chris Bosh' suckiness up until today.
3. Brad Miller's suckiness in general.


----------



## MiNCED (May 24, 2006)

Don't know how to attack the zone defense.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Biggest weakness?
1. No Kobe.


----------



## ballistixxx (Jan 24, 2006)

ehh, they'll win the chip in FIBA, their next opponent is Germany right?


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

ballistixxx said:


> ehh, they'll win the chip in FIBA, their next opponent is Germany right?


They beat them already.....Next is Greece.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i think greece is the first real test
i actually wouldnt be surprised if US wins
but really i think the 2 best teams are argentina and Spain
so US is still the favorite

i really dont see them beating argentina or spain though


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

biggest problems: 

1. gamble a little too much on defense in the first 20 minutes of every game. I think some of that is just Coach K's strategy, to try to push tempo and really throw the other team off when we switch gears into solid man defense in the second half. so far it's worked, but (as the announcers reiterate ad nauseum) Argentina or Spain may devour us if we continue to do it. 

2. lack of aggressiveness by LeBron. yeah, I know he's supposed to hold back a little to facilitate the offense, but when he's playing SG he's had a massive size advantage against every team he's played. whenever the offense stagnates, he really needs to look to drive more and kick it out, or take the shot if it's there. 

3. at times there's not as much passing as I'd like to see in the half court. you kind of expect it from a US team of NBA athletes thrown together a month ago, but it doesn't mean you have to be happy with it. I don't think it's a huge problem though.

4. poor perimeter shooting. really, I think that's just some weird fluke in the Germany game. I doubt it's a problem again. guys who normally make wide open perimeter shots just didn't for whatever reason. 

I don't think these flaws are really all that great, relative to the other teams in the tournament. it's not like you can't find some flaws in pretty much any team we'll play. however, if you want to compare this squad to the original Dream Team, then yes they are massive problems.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

how come no one discusses the flaws of the other teams. sounds liek those teams are perfect so i expect a draw from the argentina-spain match

1000-1000 10OT right?


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Brad Miller was a bad pick.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

1. Rely to much on are athletic ability.
2. No half-court offense.
3. Inconsistent outside shooting


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

No big men in the paint.

Who's gonna stop Pau Gasol?

American Basketball can't produce good centers after Shaq?

It seems to me that most of big men now are coming from overseas.

Maybe I'm wrong...


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

yeah, you're wrong.


----------



## Nuzzo (Jul 11, 2005)

drazenpetrovic said:


> Who's gonna stop Pau Gasol?
> 
> 
> > Brad Millers elbow :banana: he doesnt do nothing so it wont be a big loss


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

drazenpetrovic said:


> No big men in the paint.
> 
> Who's gonna stop Pau Gasol?
> 
> ...


Dwight Howard?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't realize that Spain was a lock to make the gold medal game.I guess we must be too since our biggest worry is stopping Gasol


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

In my thread ranking:

Greece is the best team.

This thread hints that Team USA will be defeated by Greece.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

IMO, the biggest problem is that Team USA can't play 1-3-1 defense.


----------



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

1. No Jason Kidd
2. No Kobe Bryant
3 . Lebron James (the big lie)


----------



## Ingrida (Sep 16, 2003)

Helter Skelter said:


> 1. No Jason Kidd
> 2. No Kobe Bryant
> 3 . Lebron James (the big lie)



In my opinion, you shouldn't blame some individual players like those guys who played for your NT and please don't stress the importance of some other players who wasn't playing. Other teams also had many players not in their squads. I think the worst is for USA that even with Kobe you would lose in such intensive and long lasting championship like this. By the way Jason Kidd played earlier, but USA had the same problems. I think that the core problem is the concept - USA is too much stressing the individualism and athletism, while other countries - team work and quality of the game.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am honest.

When I posted this thread, Team USA was undefeated.


----------

